# Connecting laptop 2 HDTV 2 HT?



## vj1557 (May 26, 2011)

i'm gonna use my laptop as a HTPC, connecting it via HDMI to my HDTV.

Will i be able 2 get a multichannel audio output through HDTV by connecting it to HT system via optical cable? will there be a down sample in the audio through the tv?:scratch:

What will be a better HT option for a small room? 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1?:scratch:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, welcome to HTS.

You can connect your laptop to your tv using hdmi, no problems there.
You need to tell us what HT system you have so we can evaluate what you are trying to achieve in your second question.
For a small room 5.1 is the preferred option as the others are a bit of overkill. Let us know what the room dimensions are and we can give a more informed answer.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And yes, if your only audio connection is from your tv and is an optical cable, even if you are feeding multichannel audio from your pc to the tv, it will leave the tv as stereo. 

Please post the model numbers of your tv and HT system.


----------



## vj1557 (May 26, 2011)

TV: LG 42LX6500
Home theater system: Not bought yet. (Choice b/w Onkyo HT-S3300 & Yamaha YHT-393)
Room Dimensions: 10X12 feet, height: 7 feet


or is virtual 5.1 surround sound bar a better option? Will it be able 2 match standards of a real HT system?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I wouldn't do a sound bar unless you can't accommodate a traditional 5.1 speaker setup.

For the options you listed, the onkyo is the much better option as it decodes the latest HD audio codecs (Dolby True HD and DTS Master Audio) and can use HDMI as an Audio input. So, what you would do would be to connect all your sources, including your laptop, to the AVR via HDMI, and then connect the TV to the AVR's HDMI output.


----------



## vj1557 (May 26, 2011)

Now, as i'll be connecting my laptop indirectly through AVR 2 the TV, i hope i'll be able 2 watch movies in 3d.

The thing is when i connect my laptop directly, TV does enable the 3d flickring option and I can watch any HD movie in a 3d version through 3d glasses. If Onkyo AVR is not supported, 3d option on TV will be disabled.:crying::hissyfit:

To be specific im lookin @ HDMI input with all these requirements encircled in the image below,
will Onkyo's AVR Fulfill 'em?


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/710/dsc0017qk.jpg


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You need HDMI 1.4a which the onkyo has.


----------

